# new here



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello,
I had my first panic attack 3 years ago while under the influence of marijuana. It took me some time and trial and error with meds but I got on with my life some what normally for over 2 years med-free.

Almost 2 weeks ago I had another panic ataack - stimulated by what - I am not sure. It just came over me like a storm. Now I am suffering with horrible derealization and hyperawareness for over a week now. It just won`t go away!

I would appreciate any helpful advice...I really want to know if it will go away again like it did before...


----------



## Mysticjive (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi,

From my experience with DP it comes and goes. I have had it for 12 years and in the early stages it was bad. It is still terrifying everytime it happens but it seems to happen alot less now than before. The is hope. Hang in there.


----------

